# Model 36 Replacement Grips



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone have any good ideas as to where I can't find some replacement grips for my model 36? I'm wanting kind of a selection not just factory replacements. Thanks in advance.

tumbleweed


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not sure why you would want the names of places where you _can't_ find grips, but I'll answer anyway.

I doubt that you will find them at Wal-Mart, Target, Krogers, Albertson's, Sears, Montgomery Wards (are they still around?) the local convenience stores, hospitals, nursing homes, or car or boat dealerships. Churches and those places where people of Jewish faith go to worship (I can't spell synagogue) would also be poor places to look.

Whatever you do, do_ not _look to S&W themselves, or places like Eagle grips, Hogue, Ahrends, or Badger.....


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Trying so hard to avoid a facetious answer, here are my two J-Frames with Eagle Secret Service grips, of rosewood.










All of my small frame revolvers, K-Frame also, have these. They have been my pick for several years now.

Bob Wright


----------



## Carne Frio (Nov 22, 2008)

CDNN has a good variety of J frame grips at a good price. They have mostly grips for the round butt, but even have one set for the rare square grip.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I really like these grips for my J-frame

http://www.pachmayr.com/revolver-grip-details.php


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

jeb21 said:


> I really like these grips for my J-frame
> 
> http://www.pachmayr.com/revolver-grip-details.php


Sorry, but I have a very STRONG dislike for rubber grips on my handguns.

Bob Wright


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

you've got to appreciate a good typo and the response it gets. this was for places I can find them and thank you for the help allwho have responded.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> Sorry, but I have a very STRONG dislike for rubber grips on my handguns.
> 
> Bob Wright


I understand. I like the way that wood grips look but I have yet to find a set of wooden revolver grips that fit me properly. I have tried just about every major brand, and for a variety of revolvers. No luck. The pachmyers fit me very well.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I ended up picking up a hogue monogrip at al local gunshop today and it fit well. I prefer the original wooden for the look but the hogue fits my hand well. ill test it out soon. I will be looking into a wooden grip as soon as funds allow.


----------

